# time lapse analysis



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola:

Tengo dificultades para traducir esta expresión en el contexto de la exploración de sitios para la captura y secuestro de CO2. Sé que lo que significa "time lapse" (cámara rápida) y creo entender el concepto de "time lapse analysis", pero no consigo quedarme tranquilo con mi traducción "análisis de cámara rápida" o algo así.
¿Habrá algún forero que se haya encontrado con esta expresión en el pasado? Y, más importante ¿sabrá cómo traducirla correctamente al castellano?
Ojalá no tenga que esperar al próximo capítulo...
Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## spodulike

"time-lapse" does not have to apply to cameras only. Maybe they are using electronic recording of CO2 levels at intervals (of time) during some experiment?

Example: Check the level of CO2 in the area once per month for a year and see what the trend is. Maybe the levels rise during that time (or fall) etc.

I don't know if this is a good example but it illustrates time-lapse without a camera!

Maybe "probar y analisar a intervalos regulares sobre un period"  (Sorry my Spanish is very bad!!!)

I hope this is useful.

Best wishes


----------



## Quetzali

Hola:
  Qué opinas de:
  Análisis del lapso de tiempo


----------



## MHCKA

Hola, Rafa, tiempo de no encontrarnos...

He estado trabajando un poco en CCS, pero no recuerdo ese término, ¿podrías poner más contexto o alguna foto acerca de lo que te estas refiriendo?


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hola amigos foreros. Antes que nada, gracias por vuestras aportaciones.
La idea es precisamente, como dice spodulike (cuyo castellano es mejor que el de muchos nativos que conozco) la de monitorizar el comportamiento de una formación rocosa subterránea utilizada para capturar y secuestrar (CSC, porque he traducido la sigla) CO2. He estado leyendo un poco sobre el tema y al parecer el fundamento de este "time lapse analysis" es parecido al del funcionamiento del radar y otros aparatos por el estilo: se emite una onda y se mide el "tiempo de retardo/retraso" o tiempo que tarda el reflejo en regresar al instrumento de medición.
Como ya habréis adivinado, mis apuestas, por el momento, están por la traducción "análisis de tiempo de retardo/retraso", el cual parece ser el término técnico adecuado. De todos modos, todavía no estoy seguro y si puedes ayudarme con esto, MHCKA, te estaré muy agradecido.

Quetzali, emplumada amiga, gracias. Yo también pensé, en algún momento, que "análisis de lapso de tiempo" podía funcionar, pues es de lo más razonable, y hasta hay en internet quien lo ha traducido así. Sin embargo, me pareció una traducción demasiado literal para el caso y por eso he continuado la búsqueda.

Un saludo,


----------



## Quetzali

Buenos días,
  Desde el punto de vista de la estadística se puede referir al hecho como *análisis de intervalos*, pero seguiré buscando. Así, yo también aprendo algo…☺


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Quetzali said:


> Buenos días,
> Desde el punto de vista de la estadística se puede referir al hecho como *análisis de intervalos*, pero seguiré buscando. Así, yo también aprendo algo…☺



Gracias otra vez, oh gran diosa emplumada. Estaré atento a las nuevas noticias. 
Un saludo


----------



## MHCKA

El día de hoy estoy en otra oficina, pero cuando llegue a mi máquina revisaré que info tengo.

De pronto, con el antecedente que has dado rafajuntoalmar, creo que podría ser:

"análisis del tiempo de retardo/retraso/respuesta"

Saludos desde Chilangotitlán.


----------



## MHCKA

Más ideas.

Parece ser una especie de mezcla, o más bien una extensión, de la técnica fotográfica (ver la Wikipedia) time-lapse. Según esto, _time-lapse (imaging)_ se refiere a las imágenes que se obtienen por refracción sísmica de los yacimientos, hay que recordar que esta técnica es muy socorrida en la Geología Petrolera ya que las respuestas de este tipo de formaciones geológicas son características.

Supongo entonces que su aplicación para Captura y Confinamiento de Carbono (así lo he manejado yo en los escritos técnicos que hemos presentado acá en México pues eso de "almacenamiento" me suena a producto comercial no a una sustancia química inyectada en una formación geológica estable), se refiere a aplicar ésta técnica para la búsqueda de las formaciones geológicas en particular.

Para estos fines creo qaue sería algo así como "el-análisis-de-las-imágenes-generadas-en-la-prospección-sísmica".

¿Cómo ven?
¿Se podría resumir este concepto en pocas palabras sin incurrir en neologismos sin sentido?


----------



## Black Horse

rafajuntoalmar said:


> Hola:
> 
> Tengo dificultades para traducir esta expresión en el contexto de la exploración de sitios para la captura y secuestro de CO2.


Por tus textos, entiendo que te refieres a la captura y secuestro del CO2 para ser almacenado en formaciones geológicas como medida para reducir la contaminación atmosférica por este gas. No sólo para ese caso, sino en general, la traducción correcta de *time-lapse analysis *es *análisis en el tiempo*. Muy comúnmente ha sido traducido incorrectamente como análisis de lapso de tiempo (un pleonasmo, por cierto).


----------



## spodulike

> Originally Posted by Quetzali
> Buenos días,
> Desde el punto de vista de la estadística se puede referir al hecho como *análisis de intervalos*, pero seguiré buscando. Así, yo también aprendo algo…☺



I think this is slightly different. In English we say "Time series analysis". Hmm... Now I think about it maybe it is pretty much the correct meaning. 
Yes. "Time series analysis" refers to the mathematical process of analyzing data that has been provided by some equipment, e.g. a time-lapse camera.

I vote for whatever is the statistical/mathematical term in Spanish for "Time series analysis - E.g. "análisis de intervalos" o parecido que ha dicho Quetzali

Could you please give us the whole paragraph? I am pretty much convinced that this is on the right track.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

Hey, guys, thank you very much for your help. 

MHCKA, chilango amigo, gacias por "confinamiento", sin duda lo usaré en algunos lugares del (largo) texto que estoy traduciendo.

Spodulike, "time series analysis" translates as "análisis de series temporales" (an approach I have myself applied to carnivore diet studies in the past). You may be right about the synonymy, because if "time lapse analysis" consists in comparing the same type of data collected in different times (i.e., time series) that's exactly what "análisis de series temporales" is about. Are you sure that "time lapse analysis" has nothing to do with some radar-like instrument measuring the time lapse (or interval) between two signals? By the way, one of the statements where "time lapse analysis" occurs is the following.

"New fine-grain seismic techniques capable of time-lapse analysis have shown promise in monitoring the behavior of the injected CO2."

Blackhorse, gracias a tí también. Sospecho que "análisis temporal" también puede ser un modo general de decirlo. 

Saludos,


----------



## MHCKA

Mi estimado rafajuntoalmar, leyendo tu segunda frase, creo que entonces el concepto que te comenté sobre la imagenología sísmica debe estar aplicándose al monitoreo de la formación geológica, la cual debe ser una técnica muy avanzada. 

El principal "pero" de la técnica de Captura y Confinamiento de Carbono es que existe una probabilidad de fuga del CO2, no obstante los cambios físico-químicos que experimenta para su inyección a esas profundidades. 

El análisis debe referirse a la revisión de constantes "corridas" de refracción de "alta-precisión" (fine-grain). Te dejo este link, quizás ayude en la interpretación/traducción del concepto. Aquí hay más información.

Nos vimos.


----------



## rafajuntoalmar

¡Muchas gracias MHCKA! Muy útiles los enlaces. Según la información que allí hay, no se trata, pues, de un _mero_ análisis de series temporales, sino de una técnica más particular que incluye el análisis de series temporales, pero en la que, además, los datos básicos son, en efecto, intervalos temporales de los cuales se infiere la velocidad de la onda sísmica; de esta, a su vez, se infiere otra información sobre el estado del depósito. Pero todavía no tengo claro cómo traducir la expresión en cuestión....

De paso, he notado que no pones "captura y secuestro", sino "captura y confinamiento" de carbono. Pero antes habías dicho que usabas confinamiento y no almacenamiento. Esto me llama la atención entre otras cosas, porque Google da casi 30 mil paginas con "captura y secuestro", entre ellas artículos científicos, en cambio solo hay 2 con "captura y confinamiento" y una de ellas es este mismísimo hilo nuestro. ¿Te parece que "secuestro" --que, admito, no suena bien-- no es una traducción correcta?

Saludos,


----------



## MHCKA

En realidad no me agrada la traducción ni de *almacenamiento* ni de *secuestro*... pero la palabra llegó antes de que yo me hubiera inmiscuido en esta tecnología, de modo que, debe tener derecho de piso a pesar de lo desastroza que suena.

Un día alguien amaneció creativo y ... ¡zaz¡ tenemos otro neologismo-tecnicismo incorrecto.

Cuando revisas las palabras secuestrar y secuestro en el DRAE, te das cuenta de lo desafortunado (más bien incoherente) de la traducción al español.

No obstante, captura está emparentado con capturar, y no se que tanto con captar (que siento es el verbo adecuado para esta acción), y están mucho más cercanos a una traducción entendible en varios aspectos.

Tengo un documento del gobierno australiano donde ellos manejan el concepto: Global Carbon Capture and Storage Initiative; la traducción inicial fue infame para *Carbon Capture&Storage*, de hecho en inglés como que cada quien vio lo que quería ver en esa S, algunos hablan de Sequestration (con lo raro que suena esto), incluso otros hablan de Separation. Si das las búsquedas te sorprenderás.

En cuanto a Confinamiento, pues no habría más que darle una vuelta al concepto de los sitios donde se confinan residuos, peligrosos y no; no olvidemos que a fin de cuentas este CO2 es un residual.

Yo seguiré mi lucha por enmendar el término en español: *Captura y Confinamiento de Carbono*.

Finalmente, creo que podría ser "análisis de los intervalos de la onda [de respuesta]" con una extensa nota del traductor.

Saludos.


----------

